# Peristeen for Chronic Constipation



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi,I was just wondering whether anyone had any experience of using the Peristeen anal irrigation system for Chronic Constipation? It has been recommended to my by my gastroenterologist as I have slow transit constipation and other problem associated with it like fatigue, headaches, muscle aches, abdominal pain, nausea and bladder problems. I currently take laxatives everyday as otherwise I soon end up badly constipated, but the side effects of all the tablets I am on are nearly worse than the constipation itself. I have tried nearly everything as regards to diet and medication and have even discussed surgery to overcome this problem, but my gastroenterologist wants me to give this a go to avoid having to go down the surgical route. At first when it was suggested I was dead against it idea the feeling of washing your bowels out with water just seems totally alien to me (I'm not one for alternative therapies such as colonic irrigation and prefer to put my faith in mainstream medicine as I have read accounts of people who have perforated their bowel during colonic irrigation). But if it could help me reduce some of the medication I take to manage my condition and improve my constipation I suppose it's worth a go.I would just be interested in hearing other people's experience of this, and what I'm letting myself in for!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

em--sent you a pm on this.good luck with it--fingers crossed it works for you. as always, wishing you all the best.


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

Looks effective, but I wonder could there be long term rectal damage from it? Im not sure the body is designed to have water pumped up from that end.


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

It looks to me like it is just a very fancy (and probably expensive) way to give yourself a tap water enema. It does have the inflatable balloon on the catheter tip that would help prevent leakage while you are doing it. It seems like they designed it for patients who have spinal chord injuries to self administer colonic washouts. In the USA, at least, you can simply go to a pharmacy and buy an enema bag for $10 or so. No prescription is required. I have one and have done warm water enemas with it. Those work well if you don't do them too often and you don't mind pumping water up the "wrong way." My doctor tells me that the risk of long term damage from a simple warm water enema is not great. Most people just don't want to entertain the idea of doing them for obvious reasons. Let us know how it works out if you try it.


----------

